# Website Überwachung



## Sync (4. Jan 2017)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin im Bereich. 
Also: Mein Ziel ist es, dass ich eine Website dauerhaft überwache und bei Änderungen eine Email erhalte. Das alles soll auf einem Server laufen. Die zu überwachende Website soll jede Minute ausgelesen werden. Das ganze habe ich schon mit einer App für Android realisiert und mein Handy dient sozusagen als "Server". Das Programm steht also und läuft. 
 Ich habe das ganze mit einem AlarmManager realisiert der sich jede Minute startet und im Hintergrund läuft. Wenn das Handy aus ist oder kein Netz hat funktioniert das natürlich nicht mehr. 
 Die App bzw das Programm dafür soll nun auf einen richtigen Server ausgelagert werden. Leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung und finde auch keinen Einstiegspunkt. 
Ich habe von 1Blu einen normalen Webserver zur Verfügung. Also FTP, Website, Mail usw. Kann ich das damit realisieren? 
Ich stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch. Danke für Einstiegshilfen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Jan 2017)

Moin,

was genau meinst Du mit 'überwachen'?
Oder anders gefragt: was genau soll das Programm denn können?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sync (4. Jan 2017)

Es läuft ja schon. 
Ich überprüfe die Website auf bestimmte Informationen. Wenn der Betreiber der Webseite bestimmte Informationen hinzufügt möchte ich eine Mail mit diesen bekommen. 
Das funktioniert alles soweit. Allerdings nur als App auf meinem Handy. 
Ich möchte das nun auslagern auf einen Server der mein Handy ersetzen soll. 
Das Programm soll auf dem Server laufen und nach einer bestimmten Zeit die Website immer wieder überprüfen. Falls es einen Treffer gibt mir dann eine Mail schicken.


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Jan 2017)

Ach so, ich dachte, du wolltest es neu schreiben!


----------



## Sync (4. Jan 2017)

Ich hab nun das Problem dass ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich das umsetzen kann. Reicht der Java Code den ich habe dafür aus? Was für einen Server benötige ich? Usw usw. Habe schon mit Suchmaschinen das Netz durchforstet aber nicht das gefunden was ich meiner Meinung suche.


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Jan 2017)

Sync hat gesagt.:


> Reicht der Java Code den ich habe dafür aus


tja, das kommt wohl auf den Code drauf an ....


----------



## Sync (4. Jan 2017)

Habe es eventuell falsch formuliert. Was benötige ich für Kenntnisse. Mehr als Java? PHP? Usw. Dass der Code 1zu1 nicht funktioniert weiß ich.


----------



## sascha-sphw (4. Jan 2017)

Unterstützt Dein Server denn Java? PHP ist so gut wie immer verfügbar, Java nicht.

Bei PHP müsstest Du dann zusätzlich noch einen Cron Job einrichten, der Dein Skript regelmäßig anstößt.

Bei Java kannst Du, wenn Dein Server Java unterstützt, ja einfach eine Jar ausführen.

Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast, müssten die schon etwas konkreter werden. Wo genau kommst Du denn nicht weiter?


----------



## JCODA (4. Jan 2017)

Java reicht aus. Wenn du "plain" Java verwendet möchtest, schau dir "ServerSockets" an, damit kannst du so etwas realisieren. 
PHP würde theoretisch auch funktionieren. Du brauchst hauptsächlich einen Server auf dem du Programme ausführen kannst, d.h. reiner Webspace mit HTML reicht nicht. 
Ich habe mir soetwas wie du möchtest bereits auf meinem RaspberryPI in Python programmiert. 
Falls du einen Server mieten möchtest: Es reicht dir sehr wahrscheinlich ein kleiner V-Server für 5€ /Monat, um deinen Java-Server zu betreiben. Hierzu wie immer die Warnung, dass man sich nur einen V-Server mieten soll, wenn man das nötige Wissen hat... Linux-Kentnisse gehören da zum Beispiel dazu...


----------



## Sync (4. Jan 2017)

Ah danke für die antworten. Raspberry könnte echt ne idee sein. 
Ach sehe gerade dass kein Server im Paket ist sondern nur Webhosting. 
Linux wäre Neuland für mich. 

 Also wenn der Server Java kann, dann reicht es meine jar draufzuhauen und einfach nen timer einrichte, der jede Minute die jar ausführt? 
Ich schau mal nach vServern, vielleicht kann ich was finden. Da hakt es nämlich. Mit Servern kenne ich mich 0 aus. 
Die Java Socket guck ich mir mal an. 
Melde mich nochmal wenn ich konkret weiter gekommen bin oder eben nicht. 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## JuKu (5. Jan 2017)

Wenn du keine Linux Kentnisse hast, nützt dir nen Linux vServer auch nichts...

Dann lieber in PHP realisieren oder du findest einen Anbieter, wo du direkt Java ausführen kannst.


----------



## Sync (5. Jan 2017)

Hab es geschafft. Läuft nun auf nem vServer vom Kumpel. Das bisschen Linux was ich gebraucht hab konnte ich mir schnell anlesen.


----------



## JuKu (7. Jan 2017)

Aber absichern musst du den auch noch. Einfach mit installieren und fertig ist es leider auch nicht getan.
Du haftest für deinen Server, auch wenn von dort aus Spam Mails versendet werden!

Und jetzt hast du Java installiert und die Anwendung läuft, oder?
Hast du damit das Problem gelöst?


----------

